# Sea Smoke On The Water



## Snuffleufflegus

Sea smoke on the water this morning by my house at -18 degrees.


----------



## lochlomonder

Great pictures! Of course, people like me will now be humming that famous Deep Purple tune 😏


----------



## Cookiegal

Beautiful pictures but wait, is that a sea monster in the water there?


----------



## lochlomonder

Cookiegal said:


> Beautiful pictures but wait, is that a sea monster in the water there?


Nessie is taking a wee holiday, Karen 😉


----------



## Johnny b

Interesting :up:


----------



## kidmenace

Awesome pic


----------



## seanbancroft

Wonderful somewhat mystical photos


----------



## crjdriver




----------

